# Housed until spring



## Deleted member 14481 (Nov 18, 2019)

I've been in the city for a few years, now, and now it's coming to an end. After I take some classes and winter, I'm shipping out to Madison or Omaha, or MAYBE SOMEWHERE ELSE. Is anyone else under a temp housing plan with goals, and getting out?


----------



## beersalt (Nov 19, 2019)

Ha, well... sorta.

Housed for the winter until May.
Been building from nothing off-grid. And truthfully, It is just taking way too much investment for me to justify spending more than half of the year here.. Need to ride more freight trains, and continue to meet more people. Small town rainy weather kind of sucks. Would always rather be broke and travelling, than broke and housed/feeling stagnant.

Before I leave, though- the goal is to get my passport, and help with some more structural renovations. Maybe help my partner get a vehicle. 

From there, may work the circus in New England.. Or head slightly south to Colorado and beyond!


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Nov 19, 2019)

dumpsternavel said:


> Ha, well... sorta.
> 
> Housed for the winter until May.
> Been building from nothing off-grid. And truthfully, It is just taking way too much investment for me to justify spending more than half of the year here.. Need to ride more freight trains, and continue to meet more people. Small town rainy weather kind of sucks. Would always rather be broke and travelling, than broke and housed/feeling stagnant.
> ...



Oh, no judgement on how and why time is spent, for sure. I stayed here to make sure I didn't have a problem with voting in the 2020 election but relationships took a turn for the worse. Voting is very important to me, so where ever I'm going next, I'm going to have to make quick moves to settle for a while to make sure I vote. After that, it's whatever.​


----------



## Honey Crust (Nov 20, 2019)

Living that for now, I'm all housied up in Wyoming right now, just gonna try and hunker down for the winter, but I have a BUNCH of travel plans for the spring/summer!

For the record though, this is the first time I've been somewhere for an extended period of time and didn't immediately want to run away. Might actually come back here when I can for work and such.


----------



## MetalBryan (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm under temp housing because my ol' rent-controlled house is falling down. Could be houseless any time. Tick tock. 

After more than six years I've acquired some shit, but I did okay slimming down this fall. Right now I'm weighing the pro/cons of getting a small storage unit for my vinyl albums & musical/creative endeavors. I'm pretty sentimental about these boxes of records, but damn I might be better off without them. They're not worth much - 20 years of curating all the dollar bins I've come across. 

I don't mind being housed because it allows me some physical space to make things. It's also not the worst strategy in the winter. I suppose there's a version of creativity on the road that I could explore, but that isn't as interesting as continuing my current work. I'd love to find some place where I could get cheaper housing and still make noise. I've lived in several major metropolitan areas for fifteen years, so I'm totally out of touch when it comes to cool things happening in smaller places. 

I have a lot of anxiety when it comes to traveling. The last time I was living on the road was a solitary experience. I've been on this forum and a couple others - I'm really impressed with how folks manage to find each other and create a support system. I'd love that, but my experience with van life years ago wasn't that positive so I feel vulnerable when I think about traveling with strangers.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Nov 20, 2019)

MetalBryan said:


> I have a lot of anxiety when it comes to traveling. The last time I was living on the road was a solitary experience. I've been on this forum and a couple others - I'm really impressed with how folks manage to find each other and create a support system. I'd love that, but my experience with van life years ago wasn't that positive so I feel vulnerable when I think about traveling with strangers.



I hear you on that. Our experiences influence our actions. How do you feel when it comes to traveling with familiars?​


----------



## MetalBryan (Nov 21, 2019)

Inuyoujo said:


> I hear you on that. Our experiences influence our actions. How do you feel when it comes to traveling with familiars?​



If I have someone(s) I can trust to watch my back & my pack while I sleep or run errands, that'd be enough to get me committed to a group. The problem is that in my social circle, everyone I know at least that well wouldn't spend one night in the woods let alone drop their lives for adventures.


----------

